# Recall Solid Gold WolfKing and WolfCub 08, May 2012



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted if it has please delete thread.

http://www.solidgoldnorthland.com/2012/05/08/solid-gold-recall-notice-wolfking-wolfcub/


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

This list just keeps getting bigger. I will not be surprised if by tomorrow it reads
"All dog food recalled". 

Thanks for the update.....this whole thing is upsetting.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, feed stores that I've dealt with have been sending emails assuring its customers that they only have in stock what was produced in Meta, MO as far as Diamond manufacturing is concerned.

T


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been feeding Wellness with great results, but I even saw one of theirs on the list. 

Makes me just want to go raw and add my own homemade meals, I just need to be more educated to do it right.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I just switched tfrom Wellness to Acana after him having GI issues and lethargy with the new bag. Even though it was not produced in that facility I was not taking a chance plus he needed more protein and fat.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I may go ahead and switch. I have another week or so on this bag, but so far no issues "fingers crossed". I don't want to take any chances either.

Unreal that those we thought were finally good dog foods are now part of the crowd I may never trust again. For the price there should be no question.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have come up with a blend of Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold (does have grain) and Orijen Regional REd that is 3 parts Fromm to 1 part Orijen = 30% protein 15% fat,, 1.3% Ca, and 6.5%ash (max on Ca and on ash)....

Fat goes up to 18% with 4 squirts of Grizzly

.spreadsheet numbers but I did not want the excessive white potatoes in most grain frees. The grains I am feeding are lower glycemic. Even the darned deydrated diets have potatoes. Why?


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

"DNA" does not contain potato.
DNA is a great product if you want to check it out. It isn't cheap.

I feed 70% raw and about 30% kibble. No, not in the same meal although I have in the past and don't have problems. Usually feed Orijen or Acana.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

If you are looking for more 'meat'. K9 Natural is a great product. Again, not cheap


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Ziwi Peak is also a great product. Sorry I should of put all of this in one reply!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think peas/legumes are the new hot thing. Lower glycemic than most grains, however, they also have lectins in them which can promote allergic reactions..in some cases more severe than those by grain allergens.

I like the idea of simply keeping things mixed up and rotated. I haven't had a dog with allergy problems for years. 

Actually I am not wanting to go over 30-32% protein. Makes for expenvisve pee. Even that K9 Naturals which is DRIED so similar moisture to dog food is 27%-30% protein. The big difference is in the fat. 

They are one of the sites that explains why mixing raw with kibble is not a good idea (stomach pH adjustment)


----------

